# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  امسال سومین سالیه که کنکور شرکت میکنم

## koromozom8

سلام
من امسال سومین سالیه که کنکور شرکت میکنم
دو سال قبل هیچییییی نخوندم و نتیجشم دیدم رتبه ای که حتی از گفتنش شرمم میشه
امسال تصمیم گرفتم عالی بخونم ولی از یه سمت خونوادم همش میگن همه دوستات رفتن دانشگاه تو هیچی نشدی
و از طرف دیگه فکر به رتبه سال های قبلم باعث میشه که انگیزم به صفر برسه
الانم که اینجا اومدم واسه اینه که انقدر همه بهم انرژی منفی دادن که دلم میخواد یکی با حرفاش بشوره ببره این نا امیدیو
ولی خب نمیخوام امید واهی بدینا
ولی میشه بگین تا حالا کسیو دیدید که رتبه سالای قبلش فاجعه باشه ولی سال بعد بخونه و قبول شه؟
اینم بگم تو زمان مدرسه من خیلی درس میخوندم اما سال کنکور که مهم ترین ساله حماقت کردم درسو گذاشتم کنار و دوساااال یه اشتباهو تکرار کردم
دلم نمیخواد این نا امیدی امسالو هم ازم بگیره ولی واقعا از نظر روحی داغون شدم
ممنون میشم که با تجربیاتتون بهم کمک کنید

----------


## Metanoia

درود بر شما دوست عزیز این لینکی که براتون پایین نوشتم فقط و فقط یک نمونه از موفقیت های کسی هست که سه بار کنکور داده و بعد از بار سوم موفق شده 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...MWOK9sGXDZkppx

پ.ن شاید گفتن این حرف ها یکم کلیشه ای به نظر بیاد ولی هیچ چیز غیرممکنی در این دنیا وجود نداره و حتی غیر ممکن هم درش یک ممکن به کار رفته 
بشین با خودت دودوتا چهارتا کن ببین چی از زندگی میخوای 
تو با ارزشی بی نهایت و من اینو میدونم که خدا با دست های خودش تورو شکل داده و از این همه خلاقیتش لذت میبیره به کم قانع نشو 
یه بسم الله بگو و شروع کن 
دلایل شکست و شروع نکردن برای کنکور های قبل رو یاداشت کن تا دوباره مرتکب اونا نشی 
ددشات باش خواهرم، تنبلی رو زمین بزن و حالش رو بگیر نمیدونم جوخه ی انتحاری رو دیدی یا نه ولی ددشات بابت هر شخصی که میکشت کلی پول میگرفت تو هم این تنبلی رو بکش مطمئن باش بعد از اینکه حالش رو گرفتی پاداش اون رو دریافت میکنی 
منتظر انگیزه نمون چه تایم ها و فرصت هایی که سر انتظار برای انگیزه از بین رفتن 
و در آخر ازت میخوام ارزش خودت رو بدونی به کم قانع نشو 
شجاع باش و یه مدت سختی رو تحمل کن باور دارم که تهش تو با خوشحالی تو همین فروم از موفقیتت برای ما خواهی گفت  :38:

----------


## seyed..yousefi

سلام.خسته نباشید :Yahoo (1): 

تو همین انجمن هم نمونه هایی هست

آقای امیرحسین رضایی که از رتبه 11543(کنکور 94) رسیدن به 72(کنکور 97)

اینم تاپیکشون:  مصاحبه با رتبه 72 منطقه 1 تجربی کنکور 97 - امیرحسین رضایی

*amirho3einrezaee*



*Zero_Horizon * که از رتبه حدود 3700 (کنکور 98) رسیدن به 392(کنکور 99)

اینم تاپیکشون:  Zero نامه  (به اشتراک گذاری تجربیات یک کنکوری)



احتمالا افراد دیگه ای هم هستن که بنده نمیشناسم و یا به یاد نمیارم.موفق باشید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## thanks god

سلام

ببین رفیق میخوام *منطقی* باهات صحبت کنم ، من نیومدم *صحبت انگیزشی* کنم ک نهایتا برای یک هفته انگیزه داشته باشی و بعدش دوز بالاتری از انگیزه بخوای ، من صحبتم از منطقِ ، شما اول باید *دلیل اصلی* نخوندنت در این دو سال رو *ریشه یابی* کنی ، بعد سعی کنی *حلش کنی* ، بعد از اینکه تونستی بر مشکلات درونی و بیرونی خودت غلبه کنی ، اونوقت لازم نداری دنبال نمونه بگردی چون تنها *مقیاس و نمونه زندگیت* در مسیر پیشرفت ، *دیروز و فردای خودته*.

معمولا این موقع سال چنین تاپیک هایی کم دیده میشه و اینکه شما دنبال نمونه هستید نشون دهنده یک نوع *اضطراب درونی* در شماست ( اضطراب از شکست احتمالی در آینده ) که در موارد جدی تر ممکنه نیاز به روانشناس هم احساس بشه.

*موفق باشید...*

----------


## Carolin

توی مجلات کانون زیاد قهرمان پیشرفت معرفی میکنند
+
علی الحساب باور کنید که فعلا غیر عادی هستید و شبیه هیچکدام از اطرافیانتون نیستید ( گوشیو نتو کلا کنار بذارید شب ساعت 11 بخوابید وفاجعه کنکور رو عادی انگاری نکنید )

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام
> من امسال سومین سالیه که کنکور شرکت میکنم
> دو سال قبل هیچییییی نخوندم و نتیجشم دیدم رتبه ای که حتی از گفتنش شرمم میشه
> امسال تصمیم گرفتم عالی بخونم ولی از یه سمت خونوادم همش میگن همه دوستات رفتن دانشگاه تو هیچی نشدی
> و از طرف دیگه فکر به رتبه سال های قبلم باعث میشه که انگیزم به صفر برسه
> الانم که اینجا اومدم واسه اینه که انقدر همه بهم انرژی منفی دادن که دلم میخواد یکی با حرفاش بشوره ببره این نا امیدیو
> ولی خب نمیخوام امید واهی بدینا
> ولی میشه بگین تا حالا کسیو دیدید که رتبه سالای قبلش فاجعه باشه ولی سال بعد بخونه و قبول شه؟
> اینم بگم تو زمان مدرسه من خیلی درس میخوندم اما سال کنکور که مهم ترین ساله حماقت کردم درسو گذاشتم کنار و دوساااال یه اشتباهو تکرار کردم
> ...



سلام

یک چیز رو هیچ وقت فراموش نکن
اون رتبه ای که قبلا آوردی شخصیت الانه تو نیست ، اون چیزی که درگذشته رخ داده میانگین رفتارها و تصمیمات گذشته ی شما بوده
الان شما درحال زندگی مکینید نه در گذشته
الان میتونید یک شخصیت دیگه یک رتبه ی دیگه رو خلق کنید
هیچ اهمیتی نداره رتبه ای که پارسال آوردی چقدر بوده ، 10 هزار ؟ 50 هزار ؟ 100 هزار ؟
مهم نیست

شما و هرشخص دیگه ای ، به میزانی که نسبت به گذشته اش تغییر مثبت کنه ، رشد خواهد کرد ((راز موفقیت __ عامل شکست..... (سرنوشت ساز !)))
پس اگه واقعا امسال هدفت موفقیته ، برچسب های گذشته رو از روی خودت بکن ، فقط از تجربیات و اشتباهاتی که قبلا انجام دادی استفاده کن برای رشد کردن برای قوی تر شدن ... شخصیت گذشته رو تغییرش بده و دوباره متولد شو اینبار برای رسیدن

درمورد حرف شنیدن و حرفای منفی دیگران
ببین تقریبا همه ی کنکوری ها این تجربه رو دارن ، خود منم کلی حرف شنیدم حتی نمیذارشتن بمونم پشت کنکور بهم میگفتن تو نمیتونی اگه بمونی باز شکست میخوری بدتر از قبل
و خیلی حرفا و نگاه های معنا دار و فشارهای روانی مختلف طی سال پشت کنکوریم تحمل کردم
اینا چیزایی نیستن که بخاطرشون دست از تلاش برداریم
اتفاقا باید از همین ها انگیزه ی دوچندان برای تلاش و جنگیدن پیدا کنیم


*...حرف وحدیث دیگران...

*مگه میشه کنکوری باشی و این مورد رو تجربه نکنی ؟؟؟ !!!
اگه پشت کنکوری هم باشی که دیگه بدتر...قرار نیست توی این بخش خیلی از خاطره هام بگم...فقط از کارایی که باعث شد این فشار و افکار رو کمتر و کنترلش کنم میگم.
مهمترین مواردی که بهم کمک کرد :

*1_به حداقل رسوندن ارتباط با این دسته از افراد که بهتون فرکانس منفی میفرستن =* هرچه قدر که توی سال کنکور از اینجور افراد و فضاها دورتر باشید بهتره...اگه خودتون رو درگیرش کنید هم افکار و هم عملکردتون تحت تاثیر قرار میگیره و از کنترل خارج میشه.

*2_انجام ورزش مستمر =* حتمن درهفته حداقل 3 روز رو به ورزش اختصاص بدید...این مورد برای تقویت اراده و افکار مثبت به من خیلی کمک کرد...انرژی های منفی رو با یه آهنگ و ورزش بیرون بریزید .

*3_تبدیل افکار منفی به سوخت انگیزه و تلاش بیشتر=* همه مون تجربه کردیم...خیلی ها بارها به خود من گفتن تو هیچی نمیشی (البته اینجا هیچی رو باید جایگزین یه سری القاب کرد) ...حالا انتخاب با من وشماست میتونیم این حرف رو توی ذهنمون حک کنیم و بپذیریمش یا برای اثبات خودمون این حرف رو به آتیش بکشیم و شعله ورتر به سمت هدف حرکت کنیم....با شنیدن این چیزا ساکن و متوقف نشو...فقط به راه خودت ادامه بده....کجان اون آدمایی که یه زمون هرچی میخواستن بار من میکردن...کجان....کوشن...چرا الآن پیداشون نیست....اینا همش درحد توهم هم برات ارزش نداشته باشه بذار هرچی میخوان بگن...من بهت ایمان دارم پس با تمام قلب و تمرکزت ادامه بده رفیق.

*4_رها کردن گذشته و نترسیدن از آینده =*
*بذار ببرمت توی ذهن یه کنکوری (مکالمه یه کنکوری با خودش ) :*
وای دیدی کنکور رو چقدر گند زدی...حالا به بقیه باید چی بگم...چجوری دهن ملت رو بسته نگه دارم....چرا دوباره شکست خوردم....دیدی فلانی قبول شد من نشدم....حالا اگه بخوام پشت کنکور بمونم بقیه چی میگن....اصلن اگه سال دیگه هم خراب کردم چی کار کنم....وااااااااای اگه سال بعد رو هم گند بزنم دیگه بقیه نابودم میکنن.

اینا یه خلاصه از چیزایی که توی ذهن خیلی هامون گذشته و میگذره بود....به هیچ عنوان نمیتونم بگم که اینجوری فکر نکن چون این افکار ناخودآگاه میان سراغ آدم...ولی کنترل کردن یا دامن زدن بهش کاملن دراختیار ماست...ازت میخوام خودت رو براساس گذشته قضاوت نکنی باید شجاعت پذیرش اشتباهات گذشته رو داشته باشی ولی اون گذشته ی تو بوده حالا باید یه آدم جدیدی رو متولد کنی باید تغییر کنی....از آینده ترس نداشته باش...امروز رو نگاه کن...اگه به اون نقطه ی مقصد خیره بشی نمیتونی جلوی پات رو ببینی نمیتونی همین امروز رو عالی بگذرونی....فقط ازت میخوام روی همین امروز تمرکز کنی ازت میخوام امروز رو بهترین عملکرد رو داشته باشی...امروز قراره امروز رو زندگی کنی نه گذشته نه آینده.



*در اعماق وجودت چی میگذره ؟ چه فکری چه حسی باعث شده نیاز پیدا کنی ؟*

_نسبت به دوستا یا آشناهایی که ازت جلو اوفتادن ، نسبت به این عقب موندنه تنفر حس میکنی ؟
_خشم رو حس میکنی ؟
_برای زندگی آینده ات میخوای مسیر خاصی رو بسازی؟
_از تحقیرهایی که شدی حس تنفر داری؟
_دنبالی رسیدن به پولی ؟ رسیدن به شخص خاصی؟ رسیدن به شغل خاصی ؟
_...

اون حس درونت هرچی که هست ، بذار باشه.... تیتر و برچسبش رو از روش بکن و بردار ، باهاش ورنرو ، فقط انرژیش رو وردار بگیر دستت مشتش کن از همون انرژی استفاده کن افزایشش بده ، بهش فکر نکن براش فلسفه نچین
فقط ازش استفاده کن بعنوان یه سلاح

*زمانی که بتونی این انرژی درونت رو بشناسی و نحوه استفاده ازش رو کشف کنی اون موقع هست که هرکاری ازت برمیاد ... اون موقع هست که صبح ها فول انرژی هرساعتی که بخوای بیدار میشی ، هرروز هرساعتی که بخوای درس میخونی
کافیه اون انرژی تقویت و تبدیل به سلاح تو بشه*

انرژیت* سیاهه* ؟ سفیده ؟ *منفیه* ؟ *مثبته* ؟ مهم نیست ، فقط حسش کن ، پرورشش بده ، ازش استفاده کن

ساختن سیستم های فکری و روحی هست که راز انگیزه های درونی و قدرت استمراره انسانه

----------


## YasharUR

قبول دارم حرفا منفی حرفی که طرف رو صفر وصدی بکوبه کلا حرکت به غایت زشتیه ...از طرف هرکی و با هر نیتی که انجام میشه
اگه طرف قصدش خیره که یحتمل قصد خانواده (نه فامیل) خیره و بخواد قشنگ بکوبتت هم باید یه طوری ازت انتقاد کنه یه جوری به قول خودت بهت تلنگر بزنه که تکمیل برسونه منظورش خیر و صلاحه ....نه عناد 
کاملا غلطه ....برعکسش واسه یه عده هست که انتقاد ها با راهکاره انتقاد ها ملو تره و ... ولی شرایط قرار نیست ناز ناز باشه تا تو موفق بشی
* ولی با همه این اوصاف ایجاد این تاپیک رو به نوعی فرار رو به جلو مغز میدونم نه فقط تو واسه همه واسه خودمم صادق بود* 
اینکه داری تجزیه تحلیل میکنی که اقا بین این همه حجمه خب من باید یه رتبه خوب بیارم 
رتبه ام داغون بوده پارسال 
پس باید پدرم در بیاد که از اون شرایط پارسال خودمو بکشم بیرون 
تهش هم که صدی صد نیست بشه یا نه 
بزار ببینم اوضاع از چه قراره برم بپرسم میشه یا نه  جوابا بیشتر بد بود چه کاریه اینهمه درس بخونم و فشار بیارم رو خودم از همین الان شل میکنم 

نه عزیز من نه ....اینطوری نمیشه به جایی رسید
ادم واسه رسیدن به یه موفقیتی فال نمیگره ...استخاره نمیکنه(پرسیدن از بقیه مثل اینکه رفتی سر پارک از یه بابایی داری با مرغ عشقش فال میگیری که ببینی بخونی یا چی)
ادم همه چیزش رو میگذاره وسط 
* میبینه کارش سخته شک نمیکنه به خودش ...فشار رو رو خودش بیشتر میکنه* 
* البت به شرطی که واقعا بخواد* 
اونموقع حرف منفی یکی میشه واسش انگیزه (خودم نه چـسی نمیام که من اینطور جنگاورم ولی رفیق چند ساله ام به عینه تو بهترین رشته تجربی قبول شده با فلاکت تو غربت داره میخونه با اینکه اون بالاس ولی هنوز داره بخاطر شرایط مالی از اطرافش هزارتا صد تا صد من یه غاز میشنوه که مشخص نیست چیکاره ای تو اونجا چه غلطی میکنی و این صحبتا ....دترحالیکه درسش هم از 97 درصد ورودی هاشون جلوتره ...نشسته فال گرفته ؟؟نه بیشتر سفت کرده الان چند صباح دیگه تخصص هم خیلی ناز قبول میشه دست که رفت تو جیب خودش اونموقع وقت یه پسی حقه اگه یکی بخواد حرف اضافه بزنه ) 

اونموقع یه کنکوری میتونه با این شرایط پایین 

6000 ساعت زندگی-نه بیشتر نه کمتر (کنکور1400)

100 هزارش تو کشورو بیاره زیر 5 هزار کشور 
تو بگو 200 هزارش ...دیگه بعد 50-60 هزار وضعیت همه به یه میزان داغونه فقط یکی تعداد تستایی که شانسی زده بیشتره یکی کمتر : ))

توضیحات بیشتر و اکادمیکش رو هم  :Yahoo (4):  زیرو بالا گفته  @Zero_Horizon@
فقط یه توصیه ای که میکنم اینکه اگه میتونی از نظر مالی مشاور بگیری به هیچ عنوان دریغ نکنی 
مشاور کاربلد غیر تلکه کن و راه بیا ..راه بیا از این منظر که تو بگی من 100 میخوام از الان پارسال 40000 بودم نشینه قصه بگه که احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه ....بشینه واسه چیزی که تو میخوای تو رو رهنمون کنه بهت راه و چاه رو نشون بده 
نه اینکه بگه نمیشه تا چون دختری یا پسری هستی که خدمت داره بیشتر نگهت داره واسه سال بعد هم ازت پول بگیره 
(عدد ها فرضیه تا نشون بدم عمق منظور راه اومدن رو ، 100 احتمالش بین صفر و یک درصد باشه مثلا تو بگی 1000 درصد احتمالش بالاتر میشه ) 

تو همین انجمن هستن از بچه ها که میتونن این کارو کنن با هزینه خیلی مناسب تر از بیرون 
حالا نمیدونم تو کارشن یا نه از علی با سیستم لش گرفته تا زیرو و شاه آرتور و ...
حالا نگی تبلیغ ایناس که من اصلا نمیدونم مشاوره میدن یا نه  شما اگه از بیرون هر کسی رو پیدا کردی با اوصاف بالا برو پیشش 
*تبلیغ مشاور رفتن هم نیست که نه خودم مشاورم نه میخوام که مشاور بشم نه مشاور گرفتم خودم واسه خودم  صرفا میگم یه ادم کاربلد دارای تعهد کاری و دلسوز میتونه راندمانت رو به غایت بالا ببره* 
نه اینکه مرگ و زندگی و حتمی باشه و بدون اون نشه ولی نمیگذاره تو چاله چوله بی افتی تو مسیر.هموارتر میکنه برات

----------


## koromozom8

> قبول دارم حرفا منفی حرفی که طرف رو صفر وصدی بکوبه کلا حرکت به غایت زشتیه ...از طرف هرکی و با هر نیتی که انجام میشه
> اگه طرف قصدش خیره که یحتمل قصد خانواده (نه فامیل) خیره و بخواد قشنگ بکوبتت هم باید یه طوری ازت انتقاد کنه یه جوری به قول خودت بهت تلنگر بزنه که تکمیل برسونه منظورش خیر و صلاحه ....نه عناد 
> کاملا غلطه ....برعکسش واسه یه عده هست که انتقاد ها با راهکاره انتقاد ها ملو تره و ... ولی شرایط قرار نیست ناز ناز باشه تا تو موفق بشی
> * ولی با همه این اوصاف ایجاد این تاپیک رو به نوعی فرار رو به جلو مغز میدونم نه فقط تو واسه همه واسه خودمم صادق بود* 
> اینکه داری تجزیه تحلیل میکنی که اقا بین این همه حجمه خب من باید یه رتبه خوب بیارم 
> رتبه ام داغون بوده پارسال 
> پس باید پدرم در بیاد که از اون شرایط پارسال خودمو بکشم بیرون 
> تهش هم که صدی صد نیست بشه یا نه 
> بزار ببینم اوضاع از چه قراره برم بپرسم میشه یا نه  جوابا بیشتر بد بود چه کاریه اینهمه درس بخونم و فشار بیارم رو خودم از همین الان شل میکنم 
> ...


درست میگی
مرسی از حرفات
راست میگی کارم مسخره است که اومدم اینجا بپرسم
میرم بخونم دیگه توکل به خدا
بازم مرسی ازت

----------

